# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  mmpi

## giannis000

πιστευετε οτι ειναι καλο? κ οσοι το εχεται κανει εχετε δει οτι μεσα απο αυτο μπορει οντος να δει ο γιατρος σας πιο καλα τι σας συμβαινει? γενικα λεν οτι ειναι αξιοπιστο αλλα δεν ξερβ αν οντος ειναι...

Εστάλη από Redmi 4A στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Delmem210118a

είναι πολύ αξιόπιστο γιάννη. το έχω κάνει δύο φορές, μία για τη δουλειά μου και μία για διαγνωστικούς λόγους.
είναι παγκοσμίου κύρους και 8 ανιχνευτές ψέυδους.

Στα κέντρα ψυχικής υγείας είναι δωρεάν. σε κάποιον ιδιώτη κοστίζει 100 με 120 ευρώ

----------


## DelMem201217a

Τα ψυχομετρικά τεστ (πχ. MMPI-2) δουλεύουνε γι' αυτούς που αναζητούν βοήθεια. Για όσους τα κάνουν για να ελεγχθεί αν ΔΕΝ είναι ψυχασθενείς, πολύ πιθανόν να αποτύχουν. Το ότι βρίσκουν πάντα το ψέμα είναι ένας μύθος. Ο εν δυναμει εγκληματίας (όπως ο φονιάς αστυνομικός που σκότωσε ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ, ΠΕΘΕΡΑ και την τρίχρονη ΚΟΡΗ) μπορεί να το περάσει εύκολα. Εάν δεις τις ερωτήσεις online θα καταλάβεις και μόνος σου. Όσο θα βασιζόμαστε σε αυτά τα τεστ για να ψυχομετρούνται επαγγελματίες, τόσο θα υπάρχουν εγκληματίες (αστυνομικός, ψυχάκιας με το αεροπλάνο κλπ) που θα μας "ξαφνιάζουν". Οι ερωτήσεις απλά είναι κατηγοριοποιημένες χωρις να εμφανίζονται συνεχόμενα. Για σένα όμως που θα ζητήσεις βοηθεια και θα απαντήσεις με αλήθεια, ναι είναι καλό! Μπορεί να διαγνώσει και το ψυχιατρικό πρόβλημα ή να κατευθύνει τουλάχιστον.

----------


## giannis000

εχω κανει δυο φορες... ο γιατρος μου πανω σαυτο βασιστηκε κ εκανε οτι εκανε με μενα... ο γιατρος με βοηθησε προσοπικα αρκετα αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο βασιστικε κ στο τεστ... τωρα θα μου πεις για να στο βαλε ειχε λογο... τεσπα ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις

Εστάλη από [device_name] στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## boo

το εχω κανει 2 φορες στις νοσηλειες μου στο αιγινιτειο και στο σωτηρια..θυμαμαι μια ερωτησηπου ελεγε αν ειστε αποσταλμενος του θεου και ειχα απαντησει τοτε ναι..
ειχε παρομοιες ερωτησεις ανα διαστηματα.δε ξερω αν τους χρησιμευσε σε κατι.δεν μου ειπαν ποτε τιποτα γι αυτο..

----------

